# IT's MY F***** BIRTHDAY!!!



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23 IM 23

but i sure don't act like it yet!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

I used to be 23 
Hope you have a Happy f***** Birthday P-3


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Lol Person,

Happy b-day to yourself... hope you have a good one.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

It's my birthday too, cool. I'm 24. HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you and ME!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

Two different people, same birthday, both DP'ed......definite pattern there. Mmmm. I wonder if today is my birthday too?
Happy F**** Birthday to you as well, e-girl.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Alright enngirl!!

sc-

you should post that in the main board. A whole new symptom- always thinking it's your birthday! OMG that would be a fun symptom to have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

how do we KNOW its your birthday?

anyone could say it's their birthday.

Maybe you do have the need to be center of attention, or perhaps you are trying to obtain a free diner dessert.
:lol:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to a WONDEFUL and BRILLIANT and PURELY DELIGHTFUL young woman. Proud to call ya my friend, Melissa.

You're so YOUNG!!!!!!!!!!!

Love,
Janine
:wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

Happy birthday!

Have a lot of fun!  

Cynthia xxx


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

happy birthday both of you


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Happy Birthday! And Happy non-Birthday to everyone else!
(a la Alice in Wonderland)


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

have a holly jolly birthday, person3...

s.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

"how do we KNOW its your birthday?

anyone could say it's their birthday. "

Janine if you would just stop QUESTIONING my birthday you would be on the road to recovery!!! :lol:

ugh so frustrating.

Your obsessive need to monitor my birthday and project your secret birthday NEEDS onto ME is what is making you ill, my dear.

   [/quote]


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Now That made me laugh. :lol:

Hope you are enjoying yourself on your Great Day, Girl !

Most Sincerely,
terri*


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

tank yoo!


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

My birthday was on the Feb 7th, really sucked, was one of the worst days of my life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Happy belated birthdays.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

congratufuckinlations

happy birf dizzle


----------

